

Apple granted patent for location-based camera phone disabling - yogrish
http://boingboing.net/2012/08/30/apple-granted-patent-for-locat.html

======
jeffool
The very shrewd side of me says "Good. This could mean other phones won't be
hobbled with this "feature"."

But really, moves like this could start a race to the bottom in terms of user
freedom if users don't get pissed. And that worries me.

